# changing motorhome



## 103297 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi changing van next week buying a bessacar 695 anybody out there had one or has one know how have you found it. It is a 10 year old van in great nick looking forward to using it anything to look out for good or bad


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi northender

Welcome to MHF.

Have you looked here yet?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-46.html


----------



## 103297 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks will have a look


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah ha, just spotted this one Nothender, a little on the late side. Our's is the exact same model and we couldn't be more pleased with it in every respect.

It had been standing for a while before we bought it, so some of the mechanical bits and pieces were a little tired, but got noticeably better the more we used it. Apart from a failed wheel bearing (probably a spot of rust while left standing) and new shockers (probably due to a previous owner towing with it) we've had very little trouble with the Fiat side, and none whatsoever with the Bessacarr bits.

We find it's superbly spacious for just the two of us, and plenty big enough if a couple of friends come along too. At nigh-on 80,000 miles everything still works, the seats and beds are very comfortable, and it all feels very solidly put together.

Really hope you're enjoying yours just as much. Oh, and by the way, those tyre pressures I popped on your previous thread are the right ones as Swift very kindly provided us with the right handbook.


----------

